# Bananas



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Are bananas are common trigger food? Within 20 minutes of eating one I need the loo. I see that they're ok on FODMAP though, could it be some kind of potassium intolerance?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Most people find them to be a safe food, however people may have problems with any given food.I think bananas may be a no-no for people who have a latex allergy, I'll go check but I think that may be more likely than a problem with potassium as that is so vital to your body functioning. Also very small molecules usually can't be seen by the immune system where something like latex can.And people can have idiosyncratic reactions to any given food for no apparent reason.http://allergies.about.com/od/medicationallergies/a/latexfood.htm, bananas are on that list.


----------

